# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Whats everyone reading now

## Jessica A Bruno

As for me  haven't been doing that much reading lately. Found that I hardly read  any more as well.  Have to say do have times like this and others don't.  Guess it depends on the book itself as well.

This book isnât out yet, but will be out on 10/8/13

_My Story_, Elizabeth Smart with Chris Stewart

Iâm so  glad to see that Ms Smart is doing this because I always wanted to know  her side of the story.  Besides her parents (Ed and Louise Smart)sâ side  of the story and which I read when it 1st came out.

_Parenting Without Borders: Surpising Lessons Parents Around The World Can Teach Us,_ Christine Gross-Loh

Iâm so  glad to see that Ms Gross-Loh has done this kind of book. Know that I  just started to read it, but I know its going to be worth the read and  the buy in the long run. Decided to buy my own copy instead of borrowing  it from the library. Again, this is like a book that I have read  earlier this summer, _The Business of Baby: What Doctors Donât Tell You, What Corporations Try to Sell You, and How Put Your Pregnancy, Childbirth_,  and Baby Before Their Bottom Line, Jennifer Margulis. At the same time  have mentioned as well. In which both of these books and their authors  like another book that I have read _Homeward Bound: Why Women are Embracing the New Domesticity_, Emily Matchar. Have also mentioned this book.

_Toms River:  A Story of Science and Salvation_, Dan Fagin

_Saving  Normal: An Insider's Revolt Against Out-of-Control Psychiatric  Diagnosis, DSM-5, Big Pharma, and the Medicalization of Ordinary Life_, Allen Frances

_The Secret Rescue: An Untold Story of American Nurses and Medics Behind Nazi Lines_, Cate Lineberry

_Tiger Babies Strike Back: How I Was Raised by a Tiger Mom but Could Not Be Turned to the Dark Side_, Kim Wong Keltner

_Birth Matters: A Midwife's Manifesta_, Ina May Gaskin, Foreword by Ani DiFranco

_Country Girl:  A Memoir_, Edna OâBrien

_Juliette Gordon Low:  The Remarkable Founder of the Girl Scouts_ and _Alice:  Alice Roosevelt Longworth, from White House Princess to Washington Power Broker,_ Stacy A. Cordory

_How to Be a Woman_ and _Moranthology_, Caitlin Moran

_Call the Midwife Trilogy:  A Memoir of Birth, Joy, and Hard times_ (Previously published as _The Midwife_), _Call the Midwife: Shadows of the Workhouse_, and Call the Midwife: Farewell to the East End, Jennifer Worth

These  memoirs are the basis of BBC and PBS Series by the same name.  In which I  loved, Iâm hoping that PBS will bring them back and etc.

_The Life and Times of Call the Midwife: The Official Companion to Season One and Two_, Heidi Thomas

_A Midwifeâs Tale:  The Life of Martha Ballard, Based on Her Diary, 1785-1812_, Laurel Thatcher Ulrich

Have tried to read this before, but with no luck.  Hopefully, this time with more luck.

_Nothing Daunted:  The Unexpected Education of Two Society Girls in the West_, Dorothy Wickenden

The author of this book is the granddaughter of Dorothy Woodruff.

_A Woman in the Polar Night_, Christiane Ritter and Introduction by Lawrence Millman

This  memoir was written and published original in German.  Still is a  bestseller and even after Ms Ritterâs death in 2000 at the age of 103.

_Women Doctors in War_ (Williams-Ford Texas A & M University Military History Series), Judith Bellafaire and Mercedes Herrea Graf

_Paris, My Sweet: A Year in the City of Light (and Dark Chocolate)_, Amy Thomas

_Without Reservations: The Travels of an Independent Woman_, Alice Steinbach

_Gone with the Wind_, Margaret Mitchell

Have tried to read this before, but with no luck.  Hopefully, this time with more luck.

_To the End of the Land:  A Novel_, David Grossman

Have tried to read this before, but with no luck.  Hopefully, this time with more luck.

----------


## JesusChild

Currently on an Elmore Leonard Fix

Reading Out of Sight (yes the same one that became a movie with George Clooney and Jennifer Lopez) I love that Leonard takes out the boring filler, too many authors leave in unnecessary filller, he leaves out the parts that readers tend to skip, I find that when I'm reading I get bored with certain parts of a book  because the Author adds unnecessary detail.  I'm going through a list of his books, next up I plan to read Freaky Deaky, I read The Switch before I even knew there was going to be a Jennifer Aniston movie, the Switch is a prequel to Rum Punch better known as Jackie Brown.

----------


## Otherside

I got all the Game of Thrones books really cheaply on my Kindle, so I've been reading those. As well as that, I'm reading another book about a woman who suffers from Amnesia, that means she incapable of remembering anything any longer than a day. Also reading Ben Gurions biography (He was an Israeli prime minister)

----------


## Jessica A Bruno

_The Girls of Atomic City:  The Untold Story of the Women Who Helped Win World War II_, Denise Kieran

_Rocket Girl:  The Story Mary Sherman Morgan, America's First Female Rocket Scientist_, George D Morgan, Ashley Stroupe (Forward)

----------


## L

I am on the second Hunger Games book, simple reads but I like being in a different world - also I am slow as I only get to read on my breaks!

----------


## Chantellabella

Dystopian books which basically showcase how underhanded and conniving people can be................even in the distant future.

----------


## Sagan

A book entitled, How to follow Marvin the Martian around AS.


No actually a book by Brian Greene called The Hidden Reality. About Quantum Mechanics and Multiple Universes.

----------


## merc

The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry by Rachel Joyce. I love this book It is the best one I've read in quite some time.

----------


## Chantellabella

> A book entitled, How to follow Marvin the Martian around AS.



That would be in the stalker section of the book store, right?  ::):

----------


## Sagan

No stalker here. just a, um, competitor  ::):  



Sorry Jessica, didn't mean to hijack your thread! Back to what you were reading!

----------


## Member11

This has became my bible, and helps me with a character I'm writing. ::):

----------


## Jessica A Bruno

_The End of the Suburbs:  Where the American is Moving_, Leigh Gallagher

----------


## Jessica A Bruno

_Pilgrim's Wilderness: A True Story of Faith and Madness on the Alaska Frontier_, Tom Kizza

----------


## Jessica A Bruno

_Expecting Better:  Why the Conventional Pregnancy Wisdom is Wrong and What You Really Need to Know, Emily Oster_

----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm reading "Je me suis Ã©vadÃ© d'Auschwitz", a book written by a man who survived Auschwitz concentration camp. I'm halfway through it and I usually read it in bed until I fall asleep. Not the best idea, since it has already given me a couple of nightmares this week  :Ninja:

----------


## memedreamkitty

mosquitoland by david arnold. it's weird and different and so interesting, it's definitely one of my new favorites.

----------


## LuniaNorisi

Hollow City by Ransom Riggs and Petals on the Wind by V.C. Andrews. <3

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Miracle Food Cures From The Bible by Reese Dubin

----------


## Otherside

Harry Potter and The Cursed Child. :/

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

> Harry Potter and The Cursed Child. :/
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Any good??

----------


## Otherside

> Any good??



It's alright, I guess. It's odd reading a script though.

----------


## stuck1nhead

The walking drum by Loius La'mour

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

6914010._UY200_.jpg

----------


## Antidote

The Sirens Of Titan.

----------


## stuck1nhead

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## SmileyFace

The Girl on the Train

----------


## Otherside

> The Girl on the Train



Any good? Keep meaning to read that. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Orphan X

----------


## PinkButterfly

I am reading The Life Recovery Bible , Life Recovery workbook and even though I do not drink never really care for drinking but the Big Book on AA because it is about additive behavior I am addicted to eating and shopping and the internet always online.

----------


## Cuchculan

Could have guessed you were reading some form of the bible. 

Net addiction? Do what I done years ago. Turn the computer off and even head out to the garden. Or read a book. As you are doing. I spend my time on the net watching sport. Have stations via the net that are not part of the TV. Used to be all about chat rooms once. But not these days. Case of will power. Break the cycle. Take a day or two off. You will be surprised what is out there. A life. LOL

----------


## PinkButterfly

Cuch u PoopHead lol I am good with the Bible but I was talking about what the Therapist had me get and Yes I have addictions and if it were so easy as you say you sure are online a lot and the proof is in the pudding with those 17,000 post on AZ lol that you mentioned in chat lol.  I do not have a garden and its freaking winter here ding dong head!  Agoraphobia for one is not the same for others and dude u would make one horrible therapist with that advice lol

----------


## Cuchculan

But I only come on the net at certain times. There is another idea. Set times. If you check the times of my posts they will all match up daily. Same times every day. Taking hours off between and doing anything else. Like now it is half time in a soccer match. Ten minutes of a break. As for chat? First time in years. Only for a few minutes. All habits can be broken. Once upon a time I would be on the net until about 6 in the morning. I kid you not. Net all day and night. Was dearer back then to use the net. Dial up days. Is a set price these days and I am not on as much. Typical really.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Omgosh DIAL UP!! Ugh what a pain that way lol seriously.!!  I see you on here and used to on az Cuch and I honestly do not pay attention how long or when I just see names that's it and do not pay attention to times .  I haven't been in chats really or sites due to the sites being really crappy so I do other things like play on pogo or draw do adult coloring or I am on the phone with friends also I am asleep by 10;30 pm usually I [BEEP] down the laptop around 9:30 .

----------


## SmileyFace

> Any good? Keep meaning to read that. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



I loved it! Highly recommend this book! (Sorry for late reply; haven't logged in in a while).

----------


## Relle

I need to finish up White Fang. It's a pretty good story but I'm not sure if I like it as much as I like Call of the Wild.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I'm reading Never Never by James Patterson. Before that I read the Puller series and another series by David Baldaci. (sp). I'm due for a beach read now. Mostly I'm needlepointing as my hobby.
What is White Fang about?

----------


## Cuchculan

Gangster Squad is a book I began reading yesterday. About your real life mobsters from back in the day.

----------


## PinkButterfly

I am still busy with the AA book , Life recovery book, Life Recovery Bible ,and my over eating book is delayed so  I am waiting on that one. I also read a lot online anxiety forums.

----------


## imnormal

i started reading another g.k. chesterton book after i tookm a break for awhile. this ones about some guy named william blake.  i just read a couple pages bc then my kindle died and i had to charge it, but my charger died so i had to buy a new one, and now its finally charging. just on reading the first page, i was already super happy and glad i started reading another one of his books xD

 "Blake was born in 1757, in Carnaby Market—but Blake’s life of Blake would not have begun like that. It would have begun with a great deal about the giant Albion, about the many disagreements between the spirit and the spectre of that gentleman, about the golden pillars that covered the earth at its beginning and the lions that walked in their golden innocence before God."

----------


## Cuchculan

Just finished reading ' Messenger of Fear '. Odd kind of book. More for older teens. Didn't know that when I began reading it. So was a quick read really.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I want to pick this book up again. I started it a while back and then got distracted and put it down. I didn't get much past the first few chapters but it was one of the most hilarious books I've ever read, so far. It's sort of about a female perspective, how this woman views the world and deals with somewhat embarrassing, difficult, sometimes humiliating and awkward situations. I like how she deals with things, and I like the way she thinks. It's obviously a fictional character but it reminds me to try to have a sense of humor. When I can.

FireDownBelow.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

Just done reading ' Micro ' by Michael Crichton. Easy reading. People getting shrunk down to the size of a pea and placed in a place were there are spiders and all sorts of wildlife. But the owner of the company is doing secret government work as well making micro drones. That can get into the human body and cut you from the inside, out. Also micro bots. We see them all put to use in the book. In the wrong way. Interesting read.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I just started My Absolute Darling by Gabriel Tallent. I believe this is his first novel.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Ffs, I'm going to read the whole book of Psalms.

----------


## L

download.jpg

----------


## Cuchculan

22172.jpg

----------


## JamieWAgain

Maine by j Courtney Sullivan. 2nd time reading it. Before that it was The Wife Between Us. A thriller similar to Gone Girl.

----------


## Cuchculan

Under The Dome - Stephen King

----------


## Cuchculan

My Brother Jason. 

Excellent book. If you know the story behind what you are reading. About the killing of an Irishman by his second wife and her father in the US. The second wife, Molly, was a complete psycho. Big news here in Ireland at the time. So the sort of book that would interest someone like myself.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Leaving Time
 -Jodi Piccault-
I love any story that features elephants. Elephants are heartbreakingly beautiful.

----------


## Relle

To kill a mockingbird though I have to put reading it on hold at the moment

----------


## Cuchculan

The Left Hand of God

----------


## Cassie

Coding for dummies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

